# Damn you Menards!



## KoleckeINC (Oct 22, 2011)

They Switched recip blades overnight. Won't even cut 2" galv. F'ing useless! Used to be 25 for 29.99. Dam good deal I couldn't beat anywhere else.


----------



## Plumbducky (Jun 12, 2010)

Just use on pvc now. They are ****.

Went back to Lenox gold blades


Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## KoleckeINC (Oct 22, 2011)

I bought 5 Lenox blades for 13.99 at Menards anyway They cut 2" galv pretty fast. You know what I like for pvc are those red Diablo blades from home cheepo. They're just the right stiffness to stay straight cutting through pvc-which is more than I can say for those Menards blades.


----------



## Shoot'N'Plumber (Apr 27, 2013)

KoleckeINC said:


> I bought 5 Lenox blades for 13.99 at Menards anyway They cut 2" galv pretty fast. You know what I like for pvc are those red Diablo blades from home cheepo. They're just the right stiffness to stay straight cutting through pvc-which is more than I can say for those Menards blades.


Yea those Diablo carbide blades are great for cast iron!


----------



## KoleckeINC (Oct 22, 2011)

Hmm Haven't tried those carbides yet. I meant wood with nails. I've been drilling lead out as advised by tommyplumber. Takes forever. 
I can get a hub pulled in 3-5 minutes in a way that creates waaaay too much dust. Gotta wonder what the long term effects of pure lead will be from the 100's of times I did that.


----------



## justme (Jul 4, 2012)

Try these , this is all the blades I buy other than diamond blades a few times a year for cast iron. I buy these 500 at a time for $250.00

http://www.lenoxtools.com/pages/pallet-dismantling-reciprocating-saw-blades.aspx


----------



## KoleckeINC (Oct 22, 2011)

justme said:


> Try these , this is all the blades I buy other than diamond blades a few times a year for cast iron. I buy these 500 at a time for $250.00 http://www.lenoxtools.com/pages/pallet-dismantling-reciprocating-saw-blades.aspx


I'd rather try it before I buy it. That's too much $


----------



## justme (Jul 4, 2012)

KoleckeINC said:


> I'd rather try it before I buy it. That's too much $


You can order a lot less , they're like .50 a piece. Order 50 of them and give them a try. For .50 you can't go wrong.


----------



## Flyout95 (Apr 13, 2012)

I have over 5000 assorted blades in my van.


----------



## justme (Jul 4, 2012)

Flyout95 said:


> I have over 5000 assorted blades in my van.


That would take up a lot of space.


----------



## Flyout95 (Apr 13, 2012)

Once you use it once it's no good!


----------



## KoleckeINC (Oct 22, 2011)

Actually I got more than one cut on that 2" galv from the Lenox 14 tooths. I was surprised how fast it cut. I used my 11 amp Milwaukee corded saw and I got what I paid for.


----------



## Shoot'N'Plumber (Apr 27, 2013)

Used the Diablo carbide blade yesterday on a remodel...same blade and its gone through +- 8 cuts through 4" cast and 10-12 2" pipe. They're great and at $15 each cant be beat


----------



## Plumbergeek (Aug 16, 2010)

I use the Diamond grit from Diablo and they blow thru cast iron!


----------

